# Macedonian Modern Architecture



## Skopje/Скопје

*Monument Kosturnica* in Kavadarci. Designed by Petar Milichkovski. Built in 1976. It's shape supposed to resemble to a traditional old Macedonian house from the end of the 19th and the beginning of the 20th century. 














































photos: hatshepsutica.tumblr.com




























photos: exploringbalkans2.blogspot.com


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The *Catholic church* in Skopje, built in 1977 and designed by Blagoja Micevski and Slavko Gjuric.




















Catholic Church Skopje by bart_utrecht, on Flickr

photos: emagazin.mk, sitel.com.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Skopje Fair complex, built in 1972, designed by the architectural studio Macedonia Project.










photo: time.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Hotel Continental *in Skopje, built in 1975 and designed by Dimitar Dimitrov and Zhivko Gelevski.










photo: dardani


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Residential house* in Tetovo. Architect: Besian Mehmeti, 2012. 




























photo: besianmehmeti.com


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*MA VILLA* in Tetovo. Architect: Besian Mehmeti. Year: 2008. 





































photo: besianmehmeti.com


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Residential building* in Skopje. Designed by the architectural studio Stone Design. Built in 2008.




























photo: stonedesign.com.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Residential house *in Skopje's suburb Lisiche. Designed by the architectural studio Stone Design. Built in 2009.




























photo: stonedesign.com.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Residential house* in Skopje's suburb Bardovci. Designed by the architectural studio Stone Design. Built in 2008.



















photo: stonedesign.com.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*DBD showroom* in Kumanovo. Architect: Pako Radovanovic. Built 2011.



















photo: rado.com.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Villa Elshani*, Ohrid. Architects: Pako Radovanovic and Maja Kiric Radovanovic. Built 2012.





































photo: rado.com.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Residential house *in Skopje's suburb Nerezi. Architects: Gjoko Radovanovic and Arsenija Radovanovic. Built 2011.



















photo: rado.com.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*The monument Kosturnica *in Veles. Built in 1979. Architects: Ljubomir Denkovic and Sava Subotin. 


















































































photos by Martin Hula


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

photo by vrapce, facebook, rilind h.,


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Great example of mid-century expressionism!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Residential building* in Skopje. Built in 2012. Designed by the architectural studio AMMPLUS.




























photo by ammplus.com.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Residential building *in Skopje. Built in 2012. Designed by the architectural studio LUNA Corporation.
















































photo by lunakorporacija.com


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*"Tetris" residential building* in Skopje. Built in 2011. Designed by the architectural studio GMS Proekt. 














































photos by gms.com.mk, gjosse, toasumjas


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Villa Cortopella *near Skopje. Built in 2009. Conceived, designed and built by its owner Darko Hristov.





































photos by Darko Hristov


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Sektron building* in Skopje. Built in 2014. Designed by NIKOB Engineering. 




























photos by Cloverstack


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Uni Parts building* near Skopje. Built 2013. Designed by the architectural studio Zikol.














































photos by zikol.com.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Olimpiko service and store* in Skopje. Built 2013. Designed by the architectural studio Zikol.























































photos by zikol.com.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Motocentar service and store* in Skopje. Built in 2013. Designed by the architectural studio Zikol.














































photos by zikol.com.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Prison complex* in Kumanovo. Built in 2013. Designed by the architectural studio Zikol.





































photos by zikol.com.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*European eye hospital* in Skopje. Built in 2011. Designed by the architectural studio Zikol.





































photos by eeh.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Hotel Romantique* in Dojran. 


VXN_6885 by FOSM, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*House P* in Skopje. Built in 2013. 










photo from facebook


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Residential building* in Skopje. Built in 2014.


DSC02992 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


DSC02993 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Bonimi residential building* in Skopje. Built in 2013-2014. Designed by the architectural studio Luna.











DSC02184 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


. by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*The Contemporary Art Museum* in Skopje. Built 1970. Architects: Jerzy Mokshinski, Evgeniush Vjezhbicki and Vaclav Klishevski. The building project was donated by the Polish Government. 










photo by Gadjowsky


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Hyperium *in Skopje. Built in the period of 2009-2010. Designed by the Slovenian architect Jani Vozelj.
































































All photos are from Build.mk, except the last one (by me).


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The administrative building of the *Macedonian Customs* in Skopje. Built in 2003-2004. 










photo: granit.com.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*DB Schenker* terminal in Skopje. Built in 2012. The terminal in Skopje covers an area of 8,200 m² with 800 m² office space and a 2,500 m² warehouse.










photo: logistics.dbschenker.at


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Urban Hostel *in Skopje. Built 2011. 










photo: loopnet.com


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Skopje airport*. Built in 2011. 










photo by cloverstack










photo by dragica nikolovska


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Vardar Mebel *showroom in Skopje. Built in 2012.

DSC03687 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC03688 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC03691 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Pharmachem* administrative building in Skopje. Built in 2007.

DSC03717 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC03719 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC03721 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC03727 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*SP Planet *in Skopje. Built in 2008. 










photo by me










photo by build.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*VERO Center* in Skopje. Built in 2010.




























photos by Srdjan Adamovic


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Ramstore mall* in Skopje. Built in 2006.










photo by Srdjan Adamovic














































photos by Cloverstack


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Residential building* in Skopje. Built in 2014.

DSC05662 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05663 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05665 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Residential building* in Skopje. Built in 2014.

DSC05660 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05661 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05666 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Residential building by Stone Design* in Skopje. Built in 2010.

DSC05761 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05760 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC05762 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Telephone agent

Sorry for the question - where can I find information on the architecture of Macedonia in ancient times? I mean the era of Alexander the great!


----------



## Telephone agent

Answer me anyone?


----------



## 3tmk

Telephone agent said:


> Sorry for the question - where can I find information on the architecture of Macedonia in ancient times? I mean the era of Alexander the great!


You should look for the Greece archaeological threads, the ruins of the ancient capitals are in the province of Macedonia in Greece.

I have no idea about what it looked like, but I would suppose the architecture of their cities to have been pretty much similar to the rest of the greek world of their era


----------



## Telephone agent

And this site has such a topic for discussion?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Clinical hospita*l in Tetovo. Built in 2012.
































































source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Private house *in Kumanovo. Built in 2012. Designed and constructed by KL Studio.





































source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*House R* in Romanovce. Built in 2013. Designed and constructed by KL Studio.





































source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Residential complex Verina* in Skopje. Built in 2013. Designed by Nikob-ing.























































nikob-ing.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

nikob-ing.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Residential building* in Skopje. Built somewhere in the 2010's.

DSC06142 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC06143 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC06144 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Residential house* in Skopje. Built in 2014.

DSC06145 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Residential buildin*g in Skopje. Built in 2011. Designed by Bonor Inzenering.




























source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Residential house* in Skopje. Built somewhere in the 2010's.

DSC06033 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC06035 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Residential house* in Skopje. Built somewhere in the 2010's.

DSC06046 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Residential buildings Kozara 28 & 30* in Skopje. Built in 2014. Designed by Luna Korporacija.









































































lunakorporacija.com


----------



## Nodara95

I wonder why architect companies make such 80s European design for block apartments?.btw i like modern private houses on top.. looks gorgeus


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Residential building* in Skopje. Built somewhere in the 2010's. Designed by the architectural studio Statik Group.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Skopje/Скопје;118975264 said:


> *Residential house* in Skopje. Built somewhere in the 2010's.
> 
> DSC06046 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


You can see the distinctly higher quality the building has by using real wood instead of limoleum or other plastic panels with wooden print.


----------



## oko10.09

Soravia Centar e proektiran od proektanskoto biro Rado Engineering od Skopje.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Residential building* in Skopje. Built in 2014.

DSC06686 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC06687 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC06688 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Residential house on Vodno*, Skopje. Built in 2008. Designed by the architectural studio DSC Design. 



















source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Residential house Igra*, Skopje. Built in 2010. Designed by the architect Dijana Mickovik. 










source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Residential house* in the village of Poroj. Built in 2013. Architects: Minas Bakalčev, Violeta Bakalčeva & Nikola Strezovski (Metaproekt Architects studio). Used materials: reinforced concrete & white marble. 




























Interior




























source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Weekend house* in Mavrovo. Built: 2008/2009. Architect: Argjent Zenki. 





































source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Memorial museum of the ASNOM* in Pelince. Built in 2004-2005. Architect: Georgi Konstantinovski.










photo by DanielRsb










photo by Goran-Pajo










photo by Goran-Pajo










photo by wikipedia



















photo by 365.com.mk


----------



## Raj20

Who would have thought. :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*The Yahya Kemal college* in Skopje. Built in 2015.

DSC07836 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC07834 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC07833 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Private house & showroom* in Skopje. Built in 2015.

DSC07329 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Skopje/Скопје;122100988 said:


> *Memorial museum of the ASNOM* in Pelince. Built in 2004-2005. Architect: Georgi Konstantinovski.


This kinda looks like it's from the 60s (not that it's a bad thing)


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Mountain house* in Jasen. The architect Danica Bogoevska chose the pyramidal shape of this house for the stability that this form gives and to resemble to the mountain where it's located. Built in 1988-1989.





































source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Showroom* in Skopje. Built in 2015.

DSC08400 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC08399 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Office building* in Skopje. (Not in use)

DSC08125 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*House on Vodno*, Skopje. Built in 2014. Designed by the architectural studio Stone Design.














































source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Investbank* (today Sparkasse bank) in Skopje. Built in 2007.










source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Residential building* in Skopje. Built in 2015.

DSC08635 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Modular school* in the village of Ilinden, near Skopje. It was open for use in 2012. It's the first modular school in Macedonia. 

DSC00170 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00169 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00168 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Residential building* in Skopje. Built in 2015.

DSC00035 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00036 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00038 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC00039 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Multi-story car park "Todor Aleksandrov" *in Skopje. Open for use - today (8th of September, 2015 - The Independence Day of the Republic of Macedonia). There are 604 parking spaces for light vehicles and 120 parking spaces for bicycles. The first two floors are intended for offices, while the rest five floors are parking. 





































photos by mia.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*The administrative building of the KRIN KG*, a factory for processing of granite and marble, Prilep. Built in 2015.























































photos source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje/Скопје;126931050 said:


> *Multi-story car park "Todor Aleksandrov" *in Skopje. Open for use - today (8th of September, 2015 - The Independence Day of the Republic of Macedonia). There are 604 parking spaces for light vehicles and 120 parking spaces for bicycles. The first two floors are intended for offices, while the rest five floors are parking.












source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Private house* in the Vodno district.




























source: google street view


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Private house* in Skopje (2014). Architects: Betim Zekiri, Bekir Ademi & Amine Ademi
































































source


----------



## VK

Skopje/Скопје;127216955 said:


> *The administrative building of the KRIN KG*, a factory for processing of granite and marble, Prilep. Built in 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photos source


Nice photos


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*House Trnodol* in Skopje. Built in 2010. Designed by the studio Stone Design.





































source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Training camp of the football club Vardar *in Skopje. Built in 2015. 
































































source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Private house on Vodno*, Skopje. 2015. Architects: Sergej Nikoljski & Ivan Mirkovski









































































source


----------



## cinxxx

^^Liechtenstein plates


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ Probably some rich dude who works there


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*PET Center *in Skopje (Center for Positron Emission Tomography), built in the period 2013-2016.

PET Center, Skopje / ПЕТ Центар, Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Residential building* in Skopje. Built in 2015.

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Football academy Vardar* in Skopje. Open for use in 2016.














































marh.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Administrative building of ProCredit Bank *in Skopje. It was opened for use in 2016.

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Holiday house* in Gorno Sonje, near Skopje. Architect: Slave Gjorgjievski. 





































source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*The textile factory Saitis Fashion *in Bitola 














































Interior photos





































photos source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Police and firefighters station *in Skopje (2016)

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Private house* in Skopje (2016)

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Skopje / Скопје by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Residential Building Vardar *in Skopje (completed 2017)

Design Project by Attika Architects

_source_


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Residential building Bunjakovec* in Skopje (2018)

Design Project by Attika Architects

_source_


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Elementary school "Kiro Gligorov"* in Skopje (2019)


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*N House* in Skopje

_by Rado Engineering_

2019




























_marh.mk_


----------



## Raveolution

have the architects looked at the pressure and building complexity those trees on top impose?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

I'm pretty sure they did, because this studio is well known in my country and has certain reputation.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje/Скопје;162100396 said:


> *Elementary school "Kiro Gligorov"* in Skopje (2019)


Few more better photos:




































































































_source_


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Residential building Kozle*, Skopje 

by _Attika Architects_


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Residential building Orce Nikolov*, Skopje

by _Attika Architects_


----------



## Architecture lover

No need for us to offend ourselves, but: dull and miserable, that's the way I'll describe it.
Just like the rest of the Balkans. Since I've seen every single neighboring country and boooyy can you feel the everpresent misery.
Truly a dark sheep of a peninsula on the continent of Europe. 
Atleast geographically we're still on the continent - the weakspot, filled with strong hardcore alpha males, the same ones that can't solve a single mathematical equation, thus they sure compensate with being so good at politics. How lovely we are.


----------



## Notgnirracen

As far as Modern architecture goes, I actually quite like a lot of these projects. (with the notable exception of the last one) In Sweden, most of the new builds are either oppressively monotonous, grey, and boring, or some chaotic combination of color, patterns and weird angles to make them more "interesting". This however, seems to me like just classical 20th century modernism, for the most part. It is a bit dull, sure, but it could be worse imo.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I would say, given the low standard we have here, this is probably the best we could do. And yes, it could be worse, and it is if you see what kind of crap is being built as residential architecture.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*
Family House “Drezdenska”, Skopje*

August 21, 2020|Architecture, BigSEE Architecture Award 2020 - Winner, North Macedonia, Residential architecture











































































https://bigsee.eu/family-house-drezdenska-skopje/?fbclid=IwAR1-FBfV8uWcBsjCGlt8BfHZXJxza8F9MfSgFI7pRE0_g4PxhiYOVgjiJCc


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Premium Center* in Skopje

2019























































*build.mk*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*F FACTORY* in Tetovo

by BMA Architects

2019


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Residential building on *Kairska 25 *street

*Skopje

2020*

_by WeAreProxy_















Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com




​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Villa E​*near Skopje

_by Studio Apetit

2020













































​_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Private house in Skopje

_designed by Stone design_

2018









































































*








Stone Design







stonedesign.com.mk




*​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

MA HOUSE, Tetovo (2018-2020)
_
by Besian Memeti Architects_





















































































































MA House


Design and development of a single family house on the outskirts of Tetovo, N Macedonia.




bma.mk


----------



## Kiko_Radulov

Skopje/Скопје said:


> MA HOUSE, Tetovo (2018-2020)
> 
> _by Besian Memeti Architects_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MA House
> 
> 
> Design and development of a single family house on the outskirts of Tetovo, N Macedonia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bma.mk


Hey, everyone! After searching through hundreds of forums, looking for modern homes which would inspire me to retire in Macedonia, I honestly haven't found that many; however, there has been the occasional modern home, but it usually would be situated in a typical Balkan village, and look like a complete stand out from the rest of the houses. Therefore, I was wondering if anyone knows a location (Neighborhood/Community/County/Village) in Macedonia that is mostly comprised of modern/contemporary 21st-century homes? I'm from Bitola, and honestly even in the richer parts of the city, the architecture and streets have typical Balkan vibes. Thanks!! Btw, I absolutely love this house in Tetovo!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Kiko_Radulov said:


> Hey, everyone! After searching through hundreds of forums, looking for modern homes which would inspire me to retire in Macedonia, I honestly haven't found that many; however, there has been the occasional modern home, but it usually would be situated in a typical Balkan village, and look like a complete stand out from the rest of the houses. Therefore, I was wondering if anyone knows a location (Neighborhood/Community/County/Village) in Macedonia that is mostly comprised of modern/contemporary 21st-century homes? I'm from Bitola, and honestly even in the richer parts of the city, the architecture and streets have typical Balkan vibes. Thanks!! Btw, I absolutely love this house in Tetovo!


Do you want to buy a house or do you want to built a new one in some fancy/high class neighborhood?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Residential building Fotevski in Skopje

arch. Oliver Petrovski

2020-2021








































https://marh.mk/fotevski-arhi-grup-plan-a/


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Villa at lake Mladost

_by Arhitektura Nova_

2020-2022










































































































































































































































Вила на Велешко Езеро - Чистина во изразот


Проектантско биро: Архитектура нова Година: 2020 – 2022 Површина: 425 m2 Автори: Марија Димитриевска, дипл. инж. арх. , Елена Пазарџиевска, дипл. инж. арх. Локација: Населба на Велешко Езеро Инвеститор: Приватен Фотографии: Борис Јурмовски, дипл. инж. арх. Да се дејствува и гради во веќе...




www.porta3.mk




​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Some examples from Skopje, mostly residential projects:

*Kozle1



















Lesnovska*




























*Kapitol*










*Residential building on Algeria street *










*Residential building on Cairo street*



















_photos source_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*MAY apartments*
_by BMA_

_2022_

















































































​


----------

